# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Cà phê Carmen - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Đẩy cánh cửa gỗ ở cuối bậc thang đá thô ráp, khách vào bar Carmen bỗng khựng lại bởi sự tách biệt của nó nằm trong khoảng không gian gò lại bên trong.


Có người từng ví Carmen tựa một cái "hầm rượu" bởi lối thiết kế độc đáo. Khách đến bar có thể không hiểu lời ca, nhưng trong giai điệu đầy chất tự sự về tình yêu, cuộc đời... của dòng nhạc Flamenco, người ta vẫn dễ dàng liên tưởng tới hình ảnh của nàng Carmen với chiếc váy xoè, những bước nhảy điệu nghệ, một khát vọng tự do và một lửa tình đủ sức thiêu đốt những trai đến gần. Những cái giậm gót dứt khoát của vũ điệu đã làm tăng thêm vẻ hình thể của người vũ nữ trong chiếc váy bồng bền giữa tiếng guitar bên đống lửa trong đêm. 

Yêu thích Tây Ban Nha với âm nhạc và vũ điệu Famenco đặc trưng, chủ quán Carmen tái lập sự đam mê ấy trong dòng nhạc, trong cách thiết kế" mộc": chiếc trống làm bàn, chai lọ treo lủng lẳng, vách tường gạch với trần là cây khô ghép lại và tượng nàng Carmen vòng tay che bộ ngực trần với khuôn mặt hướng lên trời. 

Với những cuộc giao lưu gần gũi giữa khác giả và ban nhạc đã làm cho Carmen thật sự ấm hơn. Những dịp như sinh nhật quán, lễ tế..., Carmen rực rỡ hơn, khách đến quán sẽ nhận những món quà đầy ý nghĩanhư hoa hồng, chocolate... 

Carmen chìm trong nhạc sống với những ca khúc theo dòng nhạc đặc trưng của quán: Flamenco, La - tinh, Pháp. 6 ca sĩ và 5 nhạc công của Carmen sẽ trình diễn từ 21h trở đi. Có độ sôi đọng của không khí bar, nhưng Carmen không gian quá ồn để có thể cản trở sự thưởng thức âm nhạc hoặc cuộc trò chuyện của khách. Môi trường của chủ quán bảo đảm không có tệ nạn. Đặc biệt thức của Carmen: Carmen special cocktai đựoc chế biến hỗn hợp rượu nhẹ và nước trái cây với màu đỏ đặc trưng có thể sẽ làm bạn hơi...thừ người ra vì cái khoảng trống mà bạn cảm nhận được qua thanh âm guitar, hoặc cũng có thể bạn sẽ lắc lư theo từng tiếng vỗ tay, tiếng gõ nhẹ vào hộp đàn. Bạn hãy đến nghe Flamenco xem nào. 

Nhân viên phục vụ của quán phải có văn hóa với bằng tốt nghiệp phổ thông trung học và có bằng B Anh văn.


Ðịa chỉ	8 Lý Tự Trọng, Q.1, TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Cafe Carmen_


(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

